# Immortal Beloved



## JamesMB (Nov 27, 2016)

Hi all

I watched Immortal Beloved a long time ago and feel like revisiting it now. Beethoven is one of my favourites and Gary Oldman did some of his best work in the 90s. Those who have seen it, what are your thoughts on it? It is bit too Hollywood perhaps at times and I don't care much for the romantic main story but there are certainly some very nice and memorable moments too. I when he starts playing the Moonlight Sonata with his ear resting on the piano and the very end, where the transition to the finale of the Emperor concerto is used to great effect.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Not a bad movie as movies about great composers go. It's only the thesis that's hogwash.


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

I like that movie, I think Gary Oldman played Beethoven well. But it seems that he is now well recognized in his performance. I think the story is more fiction than fact but raised a very important questions about the relationships between Beethoven and various women in his life. One scene seemed to be quite odd, did Beethoven conducted the first performance of Symphony no. 9 or another conductor did it for him? 

I also like the how they integrate the Symphony no. 5 into the movie as the invasion of France moving into Vienna. That gave the word "Fate" a new meaning. 

I wish there are more Beethoven's great music such as violin concerto, overtures and piano works integrated into the movie.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

pcnog11 said:


> I like that movie, I think Gary Oldman played Beethoven well. But it seems that he is now well recognized in his performance. I think the story is more fiction than fact but raised a very important questions about the relationships between Beethoven and various women in his life. One scene seemed to be quite odd, *did Beethoven conducted the first performance of Symphony no. 9 or another conductor did it for him? *
> 
> I also like the how they integrate the Symphony no. 5 into the movie as the invasion of France moving into Vienna. That gave the word "Fate" a new meaning.
> 
> I wish there are more Beethoven's great music such as violin concerto, overtures and piano works integrated into the movie.


Beethoven did not conduct it as he was stone deaf at the time and had to be turned round by a member of the orchestra to see the applause. The movie is historical nonsense but no more so than Amadeus.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

The premiere of the 9th was conducted by Michael Umlauf. Beethoven beat the time while turning the pages of his score. Umlauf had instructed the orchestra to ignore him.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Never seen it, just some clips somewhere, I guess some channel will bring it with the upcoming holidays.


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

I liked it a lot. Gary Oldman did a fine job and the movie was intriguing, whether historically accurate or not. The least it did was make classical music interesting, as did Amadeus. Most don't go to classical concerts anymore and don't bother with recordings, so to me this film was refreshing as another aspect.

On a similar note, I thought Ingmar Bergman's film of The Magic Flute years ago was as good as it gets in putting classical music to film. But I don't see it as easily accessible or appreciated by the general public as the above mentioned.


----------

